# Spring '04 Turkey Hunting



## njsimonson

I just put my application in for the spring turkey hunt, and I know that odds aren't in my favor for getting a license, but I figured I'd ask for some imput regarding where to hunt in the 02 section.

I saw a large group of birds in the fall near Moon Lake, and have seen others in that area. Any other likely spots to check out?

Do any of you have good websites for reference? I've checked out a few as of tonight, but was looking for more good info. Do many of you go full out camo and calling, or do you stalk hunt groups of birds?

Lets talk turkey...


----------



## stevepike

What unit did you put in for?


----------



## dleier

njsimonson said:


> I just put my application in for the spring turkey hunt, and I know that odds aren't in my favor for getting a license, but I figured I'd ask for some imput regarding where to hunt in the 02 section.
> 
> I saw a large group of birds in the fall near Moon Lake, and have seen others in that area. Any other likely spots to check out?
> 
> Do any of you have good websites for reference? I've checked out a few as of tonight, but was looking for more good info. Do many of you go full out camo and calling, or do you stalk hunt groups of birds?
> 
> Lets talk turkey...


try some contacts down the Sheyenne River. If you wanna to do the good ol' sit n call. It's awesome down there.


----------



## GooseBuster3

I have an albino turkey on our land that is going to get shot if I get a tag.


----------



## buckseye

I was told you can shoot albino turkeys any time any place, they do not represent the species well and display poor genitics for wild turkeys to have. We always have a few around here.

The spring hunt is fun to use for calling, the turkeys do their breeding in the spring and really put on a show. Use a hen decoy it helps get them in range for any weapon.


----------



## GooseBuster3

If that is the case it should be shot this weekend? I wonder what a warden has to say about this? Is it true?


----------



## dleier

GooseBuster3 said:


> If that is the case it should be shot this weekend? I wonder what a warden has to say about this? Is it true?


untrue


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thanks Doug, I thought you would reply back. :beer:


----------



## Ima870man

I have a good friend who lives southwest of Bismarck, and who was told by the game warden to shoot the white turkeys out at their farm. This is what he told me. He was told that the chances of white turkeys being albino, although not impossible, where probably not albino, but rather a cross where the domesticated white turkey phase showed up in the turkey. Evidently, the NDGFD did not want any more of them breeding with the true wild turkey population. Now again, they were the land owners that were told this, and if I were hunting and decided to shoot a white turkey, first I would make sure I could if not in season, second that I would not have to tag it if during season, and third, and most important, to make sure that they were not someone's pet turkeys. :lol:

Some things I thought I would share. :wink:

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## dleier

Ima870man said:


> I have a good friend who lives southwest of Bismarck, and who was told by the game warden to shoot the white turkeys out at their farm. This is what he told me. He was told that the chances of white turkeys being albino, although not impossible, where probably not albino, but rather a cross where the domesticated white turkey phase showed up in the turkey. Evidently, the NDGFD did not want any more of them breeding with the true wild turkey population. Now again, they were the land owners that were told this, and if I were hunting and decided to shoot a white turkey, first I would make sure I could if not in season, second that I would not have to tag it if during season, and third, and most important, to make sure that they were not someone's pet turkeys. :lol:
> 
> Some things I thought I would share. :wink:
> 
> Ima870man :beer:


white turkey does not equal albino

shooting white or tame turkey would be the equivalent of shooting a horse. you dont need a license and there is no season. you better be darn sure they arent someobodys pet etc.

albino turkeys would no different than shooting an albino duck or deer. must be in season etc.


----------



## buckseye

ima870man... that is exactly what I was told by a state game biologist, this will be interesting. I see the resident biologist is saying no. I hope this is clarified cause we shootem when we see them like we were told to.

OOPS....white turkeys not albino's.....don't know of any albino turkeys I guess.


----------



## dleier

buckseye

white turkey does not equal an albino


----------



## buckseye

Hey goosebuster I would say you will probaly have a white turkey very soon....they taste the same. :wink:


----------



## buckseye

dleier....ha ha ha a bit of a mix up aye? Oh and in ND we shoot cows not horses. :roll:

Just thought of this...what if we see deer that are white but not albino, no pink eyes.


----------



## GooseBuster3

I was told that on my first pheasant hunt, there was an "albino" turkey by Elgin and the area game warden told be at the age of 14 to shoot it. I can still remeber the words out of his mouth.. " shoot that bastard if you have the chance".


----------



## Dan Bueide

I hunted S of VC two springs ago. During scounting, saw about 6 "frosties" (not all white, but a lot of it on all feathered areas) in the flock of about 90. Landowner said there was some local debate as to whether they were partially albino or partially domestic. Told myself if given the chance I'd take one, if nothing else to clean up the gene pool. Well, mid-morning one of the frosties came in and I took him. When cleaning the riddle was solved. Breast meat was not typical grey color but instead butterball white - domestic crossed it was. Dried and mounted the fan, which is in my office. The colorations are really neat and it makes for a great story when anyone who knows turkeys asks "what the heck is that?". Someday when I get my grand slam, I'll have a fifth base: the elusive Easternball.


----------



## njsimonson

I put my tags in for 02 and 70 in the VC area. I think I will try the sit and call method Doug. I look forward to learning more about this area of hunting...if I get a tag that is!


----------



## WhakGreenie03

i went turkey hunting 4 years ago and the farmer actually had a ALBINO turkey. Not a pet, but it was actually a hatchling from wild ones. I wanted to john wayne that M*F* so bad. We have pheseants run with the combine up on our land. I released 100 pheasants 3 years ago and wow! I was bowhunting one day and here come 16 BIG COCKS and a bunch of hens running underneath my tree stand. Almost wanted to john wayne one of those SOB's too!


----------



## goosie89

in southern illinois we dont john wayne anything we only mollyhawk S.O.Bs. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I saw hundreds of turkeys last Sunday while making a country drive around my home. One clearing had 15 toms courting just 2 hens...boy they had some nice beards! I'm taking it up big time for next year, I have no idea why I've waited this long to get into the game with the abundance of turkeys here.


----------



## Guest

I'm with Chris for sure on this, 3 of my friends dads and an uncle all shot turkeys over 23 pounds in WI this year!!! They're everywhere!!!!  I'll have to due my deed for conservation!!! :lol: :sniper:


----------

